# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Afstudeeronderzoek Voorlichting en Gezondheid

## Lynette

De Rijksuniversiteit Groningen zoekt deelnemers voor het onderzoek Voorlichting en Gezondheid. Deelnemers worden gevraagd om drie keer (met tussenpozen van minstens 1 week) een korte vragenlijst via internet in te vullen. We zijn op zoek naar mensen van 18 t/m 80 jaar, die (misschien wel) te weinig fruit eten. Deelnemers maken kans op 1 van de 5 Bol.com waardebonnen t.w.v. 50,-. Draag ook bij aan de wetenschap!

Naar de eerste vragenlijst:
https://ugroningenbss.qualtrics.com/...FpY9ylEFTdDiJv

----------

